# المساح أو المسّاح او هندسة المساحة للذين لا يعرفون شي عنها كاتبة علي صالح بن عفيف



## م علي بن عفيف (14 مايو 2009)

*+المساح أو المسّاح او هندسة المساحة للذين لا يعرفون شي عنها +الكاتب علي صالح بن عفيف*

اخيرا جيتو حيااااكم :13:

اخواني وظيفة المسّاح او مهندس المساحة بكل بساطة وبكلام عامي لكي يكون الموضوع شيّق


ببساطة مع كبر شركات المقاولات وكبر المشاريع اللي تقوم فيها 

مستحيل لأي شركة مقاولات في العالم كلو في العالم كلو أن تتم أي مشروع هندسي دون وجود مهندس مساحة في المشروع

من هنا نبدأ الكلام عن مهندس المساحة أو المساح 

واحد يقول في نفسو معقول إلى هذه الدرجة ؟ وإلا الرجال مبالغ !

ايوا معقوووول ومن دون مبالغة كمان , ألا إذا كان المشروع صغير عمارة فيلا صغيرة .

مين هوا المساح ؟ 

[FONT=&quot]شوفوه المسكين قاعد في الشمس

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] وهذا الثاني :67:





بس مين دول ؟ الله اعلم :$ :10:

المهم

في يوم من الأيام في حياتك وانتا ماشي بالسيارة شفت واحد في الشارع تحت الشمس :61:
وهوا قاعد على الجهاز اللى زي الكاميرا وقلت ايش فيه هذا قاعد يصور ؟ واصلا قاعد يصور ايش ؟ :59:

هذا طول الله عمرك هوا مهندس المساحة أو المساح :87:

طيب ايش جابو هذا في الشارع وبين المباني وايش يسوي طالما ان المباني مقامة والشوارع مسفلتة والناس عايشة وايش اصلا فايدة مهندس المساحة ؟ :20:

لو اشرح لك حطول عليك الصراحة لكن شوف اعطيك قصة من الآخر :31:

شوف طال عمرك 

تعرف نفق المانش او ( النفق الأوربي ).

اهااا شوف سلمك الله هذا النفق موجود بين المملكة المتحدة ( بريطانيا ) وفرنسا حلو الكلام ! 
 








​ 



هذا النفق بين بلدتين !!! ما فيها شي تعاون مشترك :77:

بس البلدتين ما بينهم بر( أرض ) المهم ...

اتفقوا على إن يقسموا المسافة إلى نصفين ( مسافة العمل في النفق ) وكل دولة تبدأ من أراضيها ويتقابلو في النص !!!! مو مشكلة 

طيب شوف :10:

هذا النفق بطول 50 كيلو متر تقريبا 31 ميل!!! ما شاء الله بس مو طويل مرة 

هذا النفق استغرق بنائه 6 سنوات !!! مو مشكلة تمر بسرعة مشي الحال 

وين العجيب هنا :87:

العجيب يا ابو الشباب انو النفق بين دولتين و 50 كيلو متر والشغل 6 سنوات هذا 

كلو تحت الماء :11:



​




​


​  تحت الماء ؟ ! ! ! ! والله شي عجيب 

بس اسمع!! ركز شويا معايا وسيب الماوس :10: :10: :10:

نحنا قلنا إن كل دولة تحفر من مكانها ويتقابلو في النص ؟ 

في النص بس كيف !!! و تحت البحر :31:

مو يمكن واحدة من الفرقتين حقين الحفر يغلط ويحفر الى أسفل اكثر والثاني لأعلى أكثر 

والا واحد يكون شاد حيلو:79: ويطلع فوق لين البحيرة ؟

والا واحد يروح يمين والثاني يروح يسار ؟ وتروح نقطة الالتقاء !!! زي الصورة دي :86:
 




​ 



طيب كيف اصلا راح يتلاقو في نفس المكان 


هنا تجي فائدة مهندس المساحة في تحديد المسار وتوجية القافلة الى نقطة الالتقاء فلو لا الله ثم مهندس المساحة او المساح ما كان قدروا يشوفوا بعض اصلا :73:

واحد يقول ايش دخلنا في الانفاق نحنا شوارعنا مكسرة اللى حفر واللى مطبات وانتا تقول نفق وكمان تحت البحر !!! :29:

انا هنا حبيت ابين فائدة المساح وضرورة وجودة في المشاريع 

وعلى هذا لا بد من وجود المساح في انشاء الطرق لتحديد المسار

والانشائات الكبرى كالاسواق المراكز التجارية المباني السكنية الكبرى ... ألخ

تخطيط الاراضي الى قطع وتحديد اماكنها ومسار الشوارع في المخطط .


ومن اهم اعمال المسّاح هي انتاج الخرائط بشتى انواعها


طيب با ختصار ايش الاجهزة اللى نشوفها في الشوارع 

طيب يا سيدي شوف عندك اجهزة المساحة الارضية ثلاثة اجهزة 

 الاول G P S  نظام تحديد المواقع 

 ويكون عملة مع الاقمار الصناعية



سعره تقريبا اربعين الف دولار 40000$







[FONT=&quot]الثاني المحطة المتكاملة السعر تقريبا 10 الف دولار

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​



[FONT=&quot]الثالث الميزان والسعر تقريبا 1500 دولار [/FONT]








هذا طول الله عمرك وظيفة واجهزة المساح 

الموضوع يا اخوان مو موضوع هندسي وحبيت اني ابعد عن التعاريف الهندسية والعلمية واخترت انو يكون بكلام عامي املا للاستفادة من الذين هم خارج المجال الهندسي وعامية الناس ..,..,..,..,..

 [FONT=&quot]ارجوا التوفيق للجميع [/FONT]
 


​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 مايو 2009)

*المساحة هي الحياة*

الموضوع جميل جدا 
وطريقة عروضو برغم بسطتها كانت اجمل 

ذي ماقلت ياخوي انو مهندس المساحة مطلوب في الاعمال الانشائية 
برضو مهندس المساحة مهم جدا في الاعمال الميكانيكية والكهربائية 
مافي مكنات وضعت في مصنع الا بواسطة مهندس مساحة
ومافي عامود اوبروج كهربائي الا بواسطة مهندس مساحة 
ومافي معدن استخرج من باطن الارض الا وكان مهندس المساحة موجوده
ومافي طيارة طارة في الجو الا وكان مهندس المساحة موجودة 

*اذن المساحة هي الحياه *


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (14 مايو 2009)

حياك الله مهندسنا

وزي ما قلت المساحة ركن من اركان المشاريع الهندسية 

بس حبيت اطرح الموضوع للناس اللى ما بيعرفوا المساحة او الهندسة 

وما حبيت ادخل في التفاصيل الهندسية عشان لا يمل القارى 



وعلى قولتك في توقيعك

 _واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة :67:



__تقبل تحياتي_​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (14 مايو 2009)

*زوروا الموضوع هذا كمان *

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122904.html


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 مايو 2009)

المساحه علم واسع وشامل واساس لكل الاعمال الاخرى .


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

احب المسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة جداً وهي تمشي في عروقي


----------



## eng_khalaf (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا للجميع علي الموضوع والمشاركة الجميلة 

اخواني ان علم المساحة في العلوم الهندسية مثل تخصص الاشعة في علم الطب وهو اساس كل تشخيص لكل مجال :59:​


----------



## حـــــلا (14 مايو 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام86 (15 مايو 2009)

أشكركم على هذا الموضوع
أنا مساعد مهندس انشاءات ولكن أعمل في مجال المساحة 
وقد وجدت أن عمل المساحة صعب و بنفس الوقت جميل


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (15 مايو 2009)

عبدالباقى الامين

بشار الجبوري

eng_khalaf

حـــــلا

حسام86

حياااكم الله جميعا


----------



## مريم_أيمن (15 مايو 2009)

المساحة هي فن وعلم قائم بحد ذاته،والمساح هو اول من يدخل المشروع وآخر من يخرج منه0


----------



## ahmedlutfi (15 مايو 2009)

المساحة هي فن وعلم قائم بحد ذاته،والمساح هو اول من يدخل المشروع


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (16 مايو 2009)

للاسف الشديد يوجود بعض المهندسين(التخصصات الاخرى) يعرفون عن المساحة القليل مع العلم ان المساحة هى العمود الفقرى لاى مشروع فى العالم واذا سالت اى شخص منهم ما هو علم المساحة لا يعرف (المساحة هى علم وفن لمعرفة طبوغرافية الارض- وهى على اقل تقدير مرتبطة بعلم الفلك)


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخواني علي مشاركتكم الطيبة ونفعنا الله بعلمكم


----------



## اسعد ابومحمد (16 مايو 2009)

هذا احلى تفسير لكلمة مساحة يوضح المعنى ياريت تعربوا لاولادنا كل العلوم علشان نرجع نقود العالم


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (16 مايو 2009)

مريم_أيمن

ahmedlutfi

عبدالعزيزمنصور

السندباد المساحي

اسعد ابومحمد

اشكركم على المرور جميعا 

والله يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## محمدسندباد (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يباركلك عشان الناس تعرف قيمتنا شويه تعبنا م الاهمال


----------



## mariaum zaky (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## kh_sa8 (15 يوليو 2009)

انا واعوذ بلله من كلمه الانا مهندس مدني لاكن حبي للمساحه كبير جدا جدا جدا وممكن تلاقيني رسمت شكل هندسي معقد وتلاقيني قاعد احله واجيب زواياه واسقط نقطه علي خط واجيب طول وزاويه وانحراف معرفش ايه حبي وتقديري للمهندس المساح واحترمي له ولما يوديه من عمل كبير جدا وده حقه علي الكل ....
حياكم الله يامهندسي المساحه ويا كل من يعمل في هذا القطاع الشاق والشيق في نفس الوقت 
اسف للاطاله


----------



## مزن محمود (15 يوليو 2009)

لك التحية 
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشكور


----------



## خبرة واسعة (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي عالموضوع بس ياريت يسمعو المهندسين قبل العامة لأنو كتير من المهندسين بتقللمن قيمة المساح مع انو لو غبت يوم واحد عن العمل (مشروع انشائي ضخم وزارة) بيتوقف كل الكادر 200 شخص تقريبا (اعمال العزل وحدادين المسلح ونجارين القوالب وعمال الصب ................ )ومع ذلك بجيك كتير من المهندسين بقلولك انو انت كلك عبارة عن مساح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا تعليق


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

المساح مهم جدا في المشاريع لانه علم المساحه موجود بكل المشاريع


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (6 أغسطس 2009)

وكمان الاخطاء المساحيه خطيره جدااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الافاضل

خبرة واسعة

المساعد 1

عزام عبدالناصر

مصطفي حسن يسن

شكرررررا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## gawad (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور علي الكلام الحلو


----------



## تقى وبلال حسني (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا أتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## mostafammy (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وشكر كبير لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## eg_star2100 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مجال المساحة مجال ولا اروع
كل ما تحب المساحة اكتر تديك اكتر 
على قد ما هو مجال متعب جدا جدا خاصة الطرق الا انه شيق جدا جدا 
وفعلا اخطاءة تسبب كوراث 
ربنا يسترها مع الجميع وينهوا شغلهم على الوجة الامثلا بدون مشاكل

محمد صلاح 
اخصائى مساحة طرق


----------



## عمر شعبان صالح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

عرضك لللموضوع جيد وبسيط وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد هنون (25 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ريان الموسى (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## mahmmoud gamal (26 مارس 2010)

رائع حيك الله


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (26 مارس 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومبسط لكل الناس ....مشكور يا بشمهندس على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## هانى عامر (26 مارس 2010)

المساحة علم
والعلم نور
ونور الله لايهدى لعاصى
جزاكم الله خيرا
على جميع الاخوة الجدد الاتزام الجدى والعمل بضمير فى هذا العمل لكثرة الشوائب فى هذا العمل مثل الرشاوى مثلا وخاصة الاخوة المساحين الذين يعملون كاستشاريين على مقاولين الباطن (الا من رحم ربى ) اقول لهم النعمة زوالة بالمعاصى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طوكر (26 مارس 2010)

صدقت يا م علي فعلا والله هي كما قال م حمدان هي الحياة


----------



## mostafammy (26 مارس 2010)

بس المساح فى عالمنا العربى حقه مهدور شويه بالبلدى حقه ضايع شويه ففى معظم الشركات يعامل كمعامله المشرف ولا اقصد بقولى هذا اننى اقل من شان المشرفيين لا سمح الله ولكن يعتبر المساحيين هم عصب المشاريع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (26 مارس 2010)

هلا بيك حياك


----------



## africano800 (27 مارس 2010)

تحياتي ليك اخي الفاضل في طريقة توصيل الفكره باسلوب رائع و سهل


----------



## E.ALWLEED (27 مارس 2010)

علا هذا الحال بهذلت بعمال المساحه رغم كل العمل مرتكز عليهم


----------



## ahmed_201 (27 مارس 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## القصبي3 (29 مارس 2010)

الله ايوفقك في مسيرة حياتكيا مهندس


----------



## عامراليمني (30 مارس 2010)

انا طالب سنه اخيرة مساحه وطرقات اتمني من الله ان اكون مساح ناجح بمعني الكلمه 
ارجومنكم الدعاء لي وان يوفقني الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وان يجنبني كل مايلهيني عن طاعته

(عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامر بــــــــن عالم اليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمني)


----------



## م انس الشباطات (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية
بالفعل مشروع في دقة الهندسة


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## harda (5 أبريل 2010)

انى اريد برامج لحساب بروفايل


----------



## النور الكاهلي (8 أبريل 2010)

How to diesne acanal to irrgate 4000 fd


----------



## صلاح ماندو (9 أبريل 2010)

_*بجد شرح جميل جدا شكرا*_


----------



## م أشرف عبد الرحمن (13 أبريل 2010)

احسنت يا على الموضوع هادف وشيق يا ترى فين اراضيك سمعت انك في شركة جدة بشرنا عنك


----------



## م أشرف عبد الرحمن (13 أبريل 2010)

كيفك يا على وفين اراضيك سمعت انك بشركة جدة نتمنى لك التوفيق
وعلى فكرة انا موجود بالامانة حتى الان 
والموضوع شيق وجذاب
مع تحياتي


----------



## م أشرف عبد الرحمن (13 أبريل 2010)

_كيف حالك يا على عرفت انا مين انا استاذك .........._
_ايه المواضيع الحلوة دية_
_نتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد_
_وسمعت انك بشركة .........._
_نتمنى لك التوفيق_
_وانا موجود بامانة جدة حتى الان_
_وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله_


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (13 أبريل 2010)

Thank You Excelant Subject


----------



## الموهوبة1 (14 أبريل 2010)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااش :77:
 مهندس المساحة
يعيش يعيش يعيش:77::13::77:


----------



## mohamedhemdan (14 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز كاتب الموضوع أشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ولكن نعمل ايه لبلادنا اللي ماتعرفش الا المهندسين 
والدكاترة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

جميل


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

تمام


----------



## tamer abd alla (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على الشرح المبسط


----------



## m_km (18 أبريل 2010)

اعز الله شأنك كما انك بطريقه سهله شرحت دور المساح والمساحه فى الحياه :28:


----------



## هاجس اليمن (19 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لكم والمساحة هي الحياة حقيقيا


----------



## عبدالاله فراج (24 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة خانتني الكلمات بالتعبير عن روعة واهمية الموضوع :10:
لكن الف الف شكراعلى هذا الموضوع وعلى طريقة الطرح المميزة:75:


----------



## محموداسد (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا زالله دة موضوع كويس علشان الناس تعرف يعني اية مهندس مساحة او مساح لاني كتير بتسأل السوال دة من اكثر الناس


----------



## محمد الطائر الحزين (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:20::20:
م/مساحة محمد الطائر الحزين


----------



## ناجي الطريسي (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## tiger_love (1 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله بك واكثر الله من امثالك*​


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (1 مايو 2010)

والله موضوع شيك وجميل بارك الله فيك بس يارب الناس تعرف قيمتنا بقى هههههههه مشكور اخى الفاضل على الموضوع 0


----------



## ziad nasr (1 مايو 2010)

Salam pour tous et en particulier aux responsables du site ainsi à tous les ingenieurs membres et interesses de ce site.


----------



## نصرالدين قسم السيد (3 مايو 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا وشيق


----------



## M.samy (4 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع 
فخور بانى ساكون مساح
بإذن الله
 ُEst or west survey is the best​


----------



## zizoforever (7 مايو 2010)

علي فكرة انا مهندس معماري وبحب شغل المساحة جدا وبتقنه اوي فعلا مجال شيق جداا


----------



## imadali (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا طال عمرك .اسلوب شيق للمتلقي


----------



## mdsd2 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات القيمه قي علم المساحه واتمنى الحصول على معلومات عن الكونترفي هندسة المساحة-وشكرا.....


----------



## cogo (10 مايو 2010)

هوه ده الكلام


----------



## badawy200880 (12 مايو 2010)

المســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح " " قيمة "

بس المساح ال فاهم شغله كويس


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## الدلجموني (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## elhadj39 (15 مايو 2010)

*+المساح أو المسّاح او هندسة المساحة للذين لا يعرفون شي عنها +الكاتب علي صالح بن عفيف*

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 جزاك الله خير على المعلومه المفيده ومواضيعك النافعه
 :31::31::31::31::31:_​


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

المساح العمود الفقري للمشروع


----------



## عماد داود (17 مايو 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيك عملت مساح في تنفيذ شبكات الصرف الصحي على جهاز لفل لسنتين واتمنى وارغب معرفة كيفيةعمل الثيودولايت واشكر الزميل م.علي بن عفيف لتناوله هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابا سندس (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## zero x (18 مايو 2010)

تحياتى الخاصة للمهندس على


----------



## معاد مغربي (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله على هذا موضوع وعلى تبسيطه


----------



## eng\m.ali (20 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 مايو 2010)

حقيقة اهم شخص بأي مشروع هو المساح مع احترامي لجميع المهن
لأن معلوماته وجهده هي الأساس والجميع يتبعه
وعمله ممتع لأنه حسابات دقيقة وتنقل مستمر
وللأسف الشركات الأجنبية تقدر ذلك


----------



## عمر المشهداني (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور ياطيب على بساطة شرح الموضوع


----------



## سامي العبسي (24 مايو 2010)

انا تركت الزواج وتركت الاهل والاصدقاء والاحباب&&&&& لكن تزوجت واحببت المساحة فهي كل حياتي


----------



## mamn_adm (4 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك لك فيها يا بشمهندس
م/أحمد سعد


----------



## كبلو ابراهيم (5 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع جميل جداا


----------



## صهصيان صهة (5 يونيو 2010)

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## احمد شتا (8 يونيو 2010)

ياريت ياجماعة يكون فى مواضيع زى دى تعرفنا اكثر بمهندس المساحة او المساح لان فعلا فى ناس كتير جدا تجهل اهمية المساح او اهمية علم المساحة عموما دة لو كانوا يعرفوا اصلا يعنى اية مساح .


----------



## abdelghaffar (8 يونيو 2010)

je suis un géomaticien topographe (مهندس مساحة).
si qelqu'un veut poser des questions, je suis la pour vous repondre.


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اشرك الجميع على المرور ولكم خالص التحيا


----------



## ENG.SUFYAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السؤال يا صديقي 
كيف استخدموا الجي بي اس داخل النفق 
كيف حصلوا السجنل داخل


----------



## رياض يعقوب (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ولكم جزيل الشكر المنتدى اكثر من رائع


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (14 نوفمبر 2010)

eng.sufyan قال:


> السؤال يا صديقي





eng.sufyan قال:


> كيف استخدموا الجي بي اس داخل النفق
> كيف حصلوا السجنل داخل


 

1مين اللى قال انهم استخدموا gps
داخل النفق ؟


----------



## االبطاط (3 مايو 2011)

نحن في العراق لايوجـــد gpsعند المساحين فقط عند الشركات الحكومية


----------



## الأمير ع (12 سبتمبر 2011)

والله معلومات رائعة شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذه الرؤيا المفصله للمساحه ولك منى كل تحيه واحترام


----------

